# Computer geht nur selten an



## kuhlmaehn (23. Februar 2006)

Hi!
Seit ein paar Tagen geht mein Computer beim Drücken des An-Knopfes nicht mehr an!
Zuerst ging er nach ein paar mal drücken dann doch an aber jetzt dauerts immer länger.
Der Lüfter bewegt sich jedes Mal kurz und auch die LED geht kurz an.
Ich hab schon alle Kabel gecheckt und auch den Knopf mal lange gedrück gelassen und die Kabel abgenommen.
Aber ich denke es könnte vielleich ein Wackelkontakt sein!?
Obwohl es dann komisch wäre, dass sich der Lüfter bewegt.
Naja ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und es ist kein Hardwareschaden.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Sinac (23. Februar 2006)

Könnte gut sein das es am Netzteil leigt.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. Februar 2006)

Mh hatte ich auch schon überlegt, da ich das Gefühl habe wenn ich die Steckerleiste, die ich eigentlich immer erst einschalte wenn auch der Computer angemacht wird, längere Zeit an habe, dass dann auch der Computer eher angeht.
Oder ist es abwegig, dass sich das Netzteil erst aufläd oder aufwärmt oder so und dann der Computer starten kann?
Der Computer ist nach dem Einbau einer weiteren Festplatte immer sehr heiss bzw. könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil nicht mehr ausreicht?
Obwohl der Einbau auch schon 1 Jahr her ist.


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. Februar 2006)

Kabel überprüfen sowie den BIOS Jumper,ob der richtig steckt, ist mein Tipp dazu


----------



## AndreG (24. Februar 2006)

Wenn du per Steckerleiste den PC "ausgeschaltet" hälst dann brauch dein Netzteil eine Sek um die Kondensatoren aufzuladen. 

Wie hoch ist den die Temperatur im Betrieb?

Was für Hardware hast du verbaut und was für ein Netzteil hast du?

Ansonsten teste mal mit einer Brücke (Litzte) direkt am ATX Stecker ob der Rechner sofort reagiert. http://www.spaceserver.de/hobby-elektronik/page14.html


----------



## kuhlmaehn (26. Februar 2006)

Mh hi!
In den letzten Tagen geht er jetzt gar nicht mehr an aber sobald ich den Stromschalter anmache und der Computer saft kriegt fängt sich der Lüfter an zu drehen!?
Auch die Lampe am Monitor wird grün aber der Computer fährt nicht hoch!
Also nochmal weil ich das echt komisch finde:
Ich mach nur den Strom an und nicht den PC aber der Lüfter dreht sich!
Ist dann vielleicht doch ein Wackelkontakt im An-Schalter und er ist gerade dauerhaft auf an?
Obwohl ja dann der Computer auch richtig booten könnte!
Zur Temperatur kann ich jetzt leider nichts sagen weil ich ja nicht mehr reinkomme.

[Edit]
Ok das Netzteil war einfach nur kaputt!
[/Edit]


----------

